
Sulong: Fast LLVM IR Execution on  the JVM with Truffle and  Graal [pdf] - based2
https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/llvm_sulong/attachments/slides/1205/export/events/attachments/llvm_sulong/slides/1205/Sulong.pdf
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/469kn7/sulong_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/469kn7/sulong_fast_llvm_ir_execution_on_the_jvm_with/)

